# Just another RSL :)



## gearguywb

So here it is:


----------



## Mootsie

Nice clean look. I don't like adding color bits just for the sake of adding color. It just makes it look too busy. You did a nice job.


----------



## walters

A very nice bike. Why didn't you use the original fork?


----------



## gearguywb

walters said:


> A very nice bike. Why didn't you use the original fork?



Currently there are no more of the RSL grey forks available. Moots will be coming out with a new fork that they are having made shortly. I really like the Edge/Enve 2.0 so that is what we went with.


----------



## walters

Gearguywb, can you tell what is the difference in handling/stiffness of the Edge fork and the orginal RSL grey fork? Is the Edge fork a better choice?

Thanks!


----------



## gearguywb

walters said:


> Gearguywb, can you tell what is the difference in handling/stiffness of the Edge fork and the orginal RSL grey fork? Is the Edge fork a better choice?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know about "better', but since the grey fork is not available it is a bit of a moot point. I had only a short, 15 mile ride, on a RSL with the original fork. Since it was made by Alpha Q, I don't think you could have went wrong. 

I do have a bunch of miles on a couple of different bikes on the Edge 2.0 and really like it, hence my choice.


----------



## onsight512

Soooo nice.


----------



## rubbersoul

well done! what size is the frame? how tall are you? thanks


----------



## gearguywb

rubbersoul said:


> well done! what size is the frame? how tall are you? thanks


It is custom geometry. I have a very tall saddle height for my height. The tt is 56.5, lengthened the head tube and added a bit more bb drop.


----------



## wgp

Very very nice bike! I would love to test ride a RSL, but don't think the local Moots dealer has one. I love my Vamoots, and would consider buying a RSL but ... 

... way too much TT slope for my taste! I assume that I would have to order a custom RSL to alter the slope to a less drastic degree?


----------



## gearguywb

wgp said:


> Very very nice bike! I would love to test ride a RSL, but don't think the local Moots dealer has one. I love my Vamoots, and would consider buying a RSL but ...
> 
> ... way too much TT slope for my taste! I assume that I would have to order a custom RSL to alter the slope to a less drastic degree?


You would need to check with Moots and see if they will do something with less slope. The RSL is designed to be a race bike and one of the thoughts was that the sloping tt helps the front triangle stiffness. Having said that, I would not be surprised if they were willing to change the degree of slope a bit.


----------



## CrimeWave

looks great. I would assume you are around 6'1" with a 34-35 inseam by the looks of your setup. Would you say you are not flexible enough for the stock geometry? 

Just curious as I have about 35mm of spacer under my stem on a 56.5 stock geo RSL and I find myself to be in a perfect sweetspot for my frame (6" even, 33" inseam). 

:thumbsup:


----------



## gearguywb

CrimeWave said:


> looks great. I would assume you are around 6'1" with a 34-35 inseam by the looks of your setup. Would you say you are not flexible enough for the stock geometry?
> 
> Just curious as I have about 35mm of spacer under my stem on a 56.5 stock geo RSL and I find myself to be in a perfect sweetspot for my frame (6" even, 33" inseam).
> 
> :thumbsup:


Actually 5' 11" with a saddle height of 78.8cm. I did not want to run too (IMHO) many spacers, and I wanted to use the stem in a -6 degree position. There are 1.5 cm of spacers on the bike now. 

Flexability is not the issue. With most stock geometry's a 56 or so generally has a 15-16cm HT. Due to the saddle height, that would mean either a stack of spacers or a stem with a lot of rise. Otherwise I end up riding in the drops and can not get comfortable due to not being able to see far enough down the road.


----------



## EricMoots

I actually ordered an RSL that was a stock size 58 but had the top tube altered to a 5 degree slope as I wasn't a big fan of the stock slope. Came out very nice, best bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## MerlinAma

gearguywb said:


> ........... it is a bit of a moot point. ........


You just had to say that.

By the way, what is the difference between the old Compact SL (I have one) and the newer RSL frame?


----------



## lav25

EricMoots said:


> I actually ordered an RSL that was a stock size 58 but had the top tube altered to a 5 degree slope as I wasn't a big fan of the stock slope. Came out very nice, best bike I have ever ridden.



Did the top tube change require a custom geometry up-charge? The larger size bikes have a bit too much slope for me.I asked Moots about an RSL in 58cm CR geometry and thier was a $600 upcharge, which puts it out of reach. Any pics?


----------



## EricMoots

lav25 said:


> Did the top tube change require a custom geometry up-charge? The larger size bikes have a bit too much slope for me.I asked Moots about an RSL in 58cm CR geometry and thier was a $600 upcharge, which puts it out of reach. Any pics?


Yes, they did charge me the $600 for the custom change. I also did the Di2 option, will post pics soon.


----------



## devo

looks like frank's shop in raleigh. he built an rsl for me and i love it. great build gear guy, enjoy


----------



## grosmerou

ENVE forks are a bit more resilient when riding giving a lively ride, still very directive and stiff 
but i would be happy with a Moots one too I guess


----------



## stover

grosmerou said:


> ENVE forks are a bit more resilient when riding giving a lively ride, still very directive and stiff
> but i would be happy with a Moots one too I guess


I was told the Moots grey fork *is* the Enve fork. Just painted for Moots. So either way you should be fine.


----------



## AndyMc2006

I was told the "newer" Moots forks are ENVE forks as well, I guess Alpha Q went out of business.


----------



## timerxrsvip

*Another RSL Buyer*

Heading over to my LBS today. got a call yesterday informing me that my bike was in the final stages of build. Will be using a generic stem for bike fit and ordering a Moots Stem once fit is complete. My question is regarding your frame size, I will be getting a 55, yours looks somewhat larger, could you let me know your frame size?


----------



## gearguywb

TT is 56.5. It is custom geometry so a bit hard to compare.


----------



## timerxrsvip

*Moots RSL*

Went over to the store yesterday and the frame and parts had not yet arrived, just makes me want it more! Thanks for posting your frame size. I live at 6 600 feet so will not be able to ride my bike until the snow melts.


----------

